# What do you think about this co2 regulator ?!?



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm setting up a 40 gal planted tank and I'm planning on adding co2.

I'm gonna get this cylinder:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-5-lb-CO...169?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19cbd1f999

This atomizer(for my Eheim 2217):
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aquarium-Fi...746?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f111b135a

And I'm thinking of getting this regulator:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aquarium-CO...753707?pt=AU_Pet_Supplies&hash=item4aaf0274eb

I like this regulator as it has just one gauge and it's compact.

*What do you guys think about this regulator ?!?*

Should I go with it or should I get something like the MA957:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MA957-CO2-R...766?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5644b5872e

I really don't like the MA957 that much, it's too "space taker".

I'll be keeping the co2 tank inside the aquarium stand so I need everything to be space saver.

Lemme know your C&Cs.

Thanks.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

the only thing i would concern myself is that the tank is made in the states 
and u will most likely have probs getting the tank filled in canada .the tanks in the pic look great ,but i bought one off a member and it was a american made tank and no one would fill it for me here .
so just be careful u maybe better off getting one from a local fire extinguisher store or supplier its not worth buying two tanks and having one be a beutiful peice of c02 tank art.
cheers 
tom


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks a lot Tom for the input, appreciate it.

I did some research and the local fire extinguisher stores are selling the 5 lb cylinders for ~170$....BUT...I found a brewery store that seels it for 105$ so I guess I'll buy local.

What do you guys think about the regulator..did any of you had one, is it OK ?!?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

That actually the exact same thing AI sells, where is the other gauge? It's listed as dual gauge but I can only find one.

Also, the ebay seller has a lot of other accounts in his name. A google search will bring it up. Same name, different letters at the end.

Not sure if I can post links but if you want a closer look at the Co2 regulator, it's http://www.fotop.net/AquariumHK/RegulatorMeter?page=2

That the seller. I too am looking for a kit, was thinking AI but I'm not sure if they're good with refunds or exchanges.

The last one you used, is the same regular of the popular Milwaukee Co2 regulator. It has mix reviews, most of the users change the needle valve. If you search for planted tank forums, they have a great Co2 selection.

What kind of plants are you looking to get with a pressure system? A lot of people skip the whole thing and just dose heavy on ferts and light.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

The first one has just one gauge.

The second one is a Milwaukee Co2 regulator...I used to have one and I wasn't very please with it...I had to adjust the co2 flow every day.....

I'm looking to keep all types of plants from low light to high light(HC, Eleocharis Belem)....

*What ferts do you guys recommend....I have no idea what to get....and where !!!!*


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Dude did you buy those regulators? How did it work out for you?


----------



## binhle (Sep 19, 2011)

*Milwalkee ma957*

I got the ma957 fr E bay 'bout two yrs ago. After a year of on/off cycle the needle valve seems to get sticky. I had to constantly adjust the dial to get the right bubble count. Otherwise a well made regulator and good solenoid.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

The issue I have found with the MA957 is just as you have described, the needle valve leaves something to be desired and replacing it with a better needle/metering valve would probably make it a lot better.

However, some users have found that the MA957 is fine as it is, without any additional changes.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I never had any real issues with the MA957's stock needle valve. It took some patience getting it dailed in though.

I have been a supporter of this build.

I must admit though, after hearing so many negative comments about this needle valve I replaced it with a Fabco to see the difference for my self.

While the stock valve is usable, the Fabco is certainly much more precise.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Greg_o said:


> I never had any real issues with the MA957's stock needle valve. It took some patience getting it dailed in though.
> 
> I have been a supporter of this build.
> 
> ...


 I`m with you on this, when i first started Co2 pressurized injection, i used the MA 957 with no ill effects from the needle valve, one of the tricks i read on stabilizing them was to adjust the working pressure to 30 PSI instead of the suggested 10 psi in the manual, i think Milwaukee is now suggesting in their instructions to dial in the bubble count from the working pressure knob as opposed to the needle valve ( i cannot confirm this but read it somewhere).
I have since gone away from the MA957 but they can`t be beaten for the price which can be found on line for about 90.00 or less.
P.S i now recall having issue with one valve sticking & this was replaced by Milwaukee @ no cost even though it was past it`s warranty, which is another + on thier side.
Regards


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

charlie1 said:


> P.S i now recall having issue with one valve sticking & this was replaced by Milwaukee @ no cost even though it was past it`s warranty, which is another + on thier side.
> Regards


Damn, sound like a good company.


----------

